# Swift owners are Happy!!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input . Of course everyone who has a Swift and is happy with it is not going to look at this Forum they will be out there enjoying themselves with their vans!
I am now going to stop being neurotic and look forward to Saturday with glee  
I will of course let you all know if there are any problems but as my wise hubby says it not that things go wrong it's what people do to put them right that counts and with Swift and a good Dealer behind us then we shall be ok
Happy travelling everyone
Nichola


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Nichola, fully agree with you,
I have a 2007 swift lifestyle 590rl ,a number of things wrong, all sorted by my dealer Marquis Northampton and the fiat dealer Dunstable

HAPPY SWIFT OWNER

Les


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Go for it Nickynoo. Let us know how you get on


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Request early this week to Swift for fixing points for a cycle rack for my mh ,recieved in the post today diagram and measurements ,

SWIFT it is reasurring to know you provide excellent backup service


Big thank you to KATH


----------

